
How to Remedy a Lost Cashier's Check - technologyvault
http://prosperopedia.com/lost-cashiers-check-heres-what-to-do/
======
Casseres
Mirror:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20181227191800/http://www.prospe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181227191800/http://www.prosperopedia.com/lost-
cashiers-check-heres-what-to-do/)

------
chkaloon
It's amazing to me that we still have paper processes like this. Similar is
the situation when you want to rollover a 401k account. Many institutions
insist on snail mailing you a check for the full amount, that you must the
mail on to the next fund. Ridiculous.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
> _Many institutions insist on snail mailing you a check for the full amount,
> that you must the mail on to the next fund. Ridiculous._

You can also typically provide the destination fund as a mailing address and
not have to manually forward it, but, yes, this is weirdly still paper mail.

The US Treasury also allows you to convert old paper savings bonds into
electronic format by sending them in the mail. I expect that the theft rate
for envelopes sent to the US treasury is exceptionally high.

~~~
selimthegrim
Better send them around April 15 then.

------
ccvannorman
TLDR; call or enter the bank and say, "I lost the cashier's check." They'll
tell you what to do and it involves snail paperwork and a few months
(possibly) of waiting.

